# I am the God of war



## TommyilRomano

Let's start ............. now.


----------



## JLanguage

TommyilRomano said:
			
		

> Let's start ............. now.


 
Hebrew: אני אל המלחמה
Transliteration: ani el hamilchama


----------



## Benjy

je suis le dieu de la guerre (fr)


----------



## Vanda

Portuguese: Sou o deus da guerra.


----------



## mari.kit

Filipino:

Ako ang Dios ng Giyera..


----------



## Jana337

Czech: Jsem bůh války.

Jana


----------



## deserthaze06

Soy dios de la guerra. - Spanish
Sono dio della guera. - Italian


----------



## elroy

Arabic:

*انا إله الحرب*


----------



## elroy

deserthaze06 said:
			
		

> Soy dios de la guerra. - Spanish
> Sono dio della guera. - Italian


 
I think both of those need a definite article:

Soy *el* Dios de la guerra.
Sono *il* Dio della guera.


----------



## elroy

German:

Ich bin der Gott des Krieges.


----------



## _sandra_

Polish:

Jestem bogiem wojny.

sandra


----------



## alby

croatian:
Ja sam bog rata


----------



## yasemin

elroy said:
			
		

> I think both of those need a definite article:
> 
> Soy *el* Dios de la guerra.
> Sono *il* Dio della guera.


 
i do not know spanish, but it is guer(r)a in italian


----------



## Isis

mari.kit said:
			
		

> Filipino:
> 
> Ako ang Dios ng Giyera..


 
Giyera is not a native Filipino word, it is the Philipinized word for the Spanish's "guerra", so it is better to say "*AKO ANG DIYOS NG DIGMAAN*", digmaan being a native Filipino word for "war".

Just a correction!


----------



## julienne

Isis said:
			
		

> Giyera is not a native Filipino word, it is the Philipinized word for the Spanish's "guerra", so it is better to say "*AKO ANG DIYOS NG DIGMAAN*", digmaan being a native Filipino word for "war".
> 
> Just a correction!


also, may substitute diyos with panginoon or poon...

_"Ako ang panginoon (_or _poon) ng digmaan" _


----------



## elroy

yasemin said:
			
		

> i do not know spanish, but it is guer(r)a in italian


 
I simply copied the original post.  My emphasis was on the article, which I think needs to be there.


----------



## Merlin

Isis said:
			
		

> Giyera is not a native Filipino word, it is the Philipinized word for the Spanish's "guerra", so it is better to say "*AKO ANG DIYOS NG DIGMAAN*", digmaan being a native Filipino word for "war".
> 
> Just a correction!


"Correction?" I always see this in your post. I'm sure you know that there are a lot of words in Tagalog that have similar meanings. "Giyera" is still a Filipino word even if it came from "guerra" from the Spaniards. You may notice the difference in spelling which makes it more Filipino. You're right that It's better to say *"AKO ANG DIYOS NG DIGMAAN" *since it's more appealing. But I think it's not a "correction" but "another suggestion."


			
				julienne said:
			
		

> also, may substitute diyos with panginoon or poon...
> 
> _"Ako ang panginoon (_or _poon) ng digmaan" _


An Example of a good suggestion! *"AKO ANG PANGINOON NG DIGMAAN"* It's more appealing to me!


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> German:
> 
> Ich bin der Gott des Krieges.


 
Possible, but I think this would be more appropriate, since we have a "Kriegsgott" (like Sonnengott ) and not necessarily "Gott des Krieges".

*Ich bin der Kriegsgott.*


----------



## Roi Marphille

Catalan: "sóc el Déu de la guerra"
Balearic-Catalan: "sóc es Déu de sa guerra" (?)


----------



## redwine

Merlin said:
			
		

> "Correction?" I always see this in your post. I'm sure you know that there are a lot of words in Tagalog that have similar meanings. "Giyera" is still a Filipino word even if it came from "guerra" from the Spaniards. You may notice the difference in spelling which makes it more Filipino. You're right that It's better to say *"AKO ANG DIYOS NG DIGMAAN" *since it's more appealing. But I think it's not a "correction" but "another suggestion."
> An Example of a good suggestion! *"AKO ANG PANGINOON NG DIGMAAN"* It's more appealing to me!



Diyos is also a Tagalized word from Spanish Dios. But with the word Panginoon, Filipinos have a connotation of that word as Lord. I dunno, maybe an authority of Filipino Language could help us with this...


----------



## Merlin

redwine said:
			
		

> Diyos is also a Tagalized word from Spanish Dios. But with the word Panginoon, Filipinos have a connotation of that word as Lord. I dunno, maybe an authority of Filipino Language could help us with this...


You're right! Filipino language have a lot of words adopted from other languages. As time passed by, spelling has been changed but somewhat the same in pronounciation.


----------



## linguae

Ego sum deus belli (Latín)


----------



## Gremli Skremli

Norwegian: Jeg er krigsguden


----------



## Ilmo

Finnish:
Minä olen sodanjumala.


----------



## Elieri

Swedish: Jag är krigsguden


----------



## frequency

Japanese,
私は戦争の神である。

What's this phrase?


----------



## Shmily

Chinese simplied. 我是战争之神
Chinese traditional 我是戰爭之神


----------



## JJchang

Shmily said:
			
		

> Chinese simplied. 我是战争之神
> Chinese traditional 我是戰爭之神



normally we call God of war as 戰神, just FYI.


----------



## azalia

*persian*

I am the god of war ( I think here "god' is correct not "God"  ) 

:
من خدای جنگ هستم 

///
anyway ! u mean "Mars" the god of war ?  
If not ! why not the "goddess" of war ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





in that case it would be 
:
من الهه ی جنگ هستم


----------



## KingSix

Dutch: Ik ben de God der oorlog.


----------



## nichec

Chinese:
我是戰神(戰爭之神)
Hey, how about that?


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

Transliterated Bengali: aami Judhyer Debotha (hoi)


----------



## shush

Kannada: Naanu yudda devathe!
I 'god war' would be the word to word translation!


----------



## Shmily

nichec said:
			
		

> Chinese:
> 我是戰神(戰爭之神)
> Hey, how about that?


JJchang, yeah, you are right


----------



## ucraniana

In Russian:

Я бог войны (ya bog vojnY - "J"" as in German)

In Ukrainian: (yz bog vijnY = - "J"" as in German*)*
Я бог війни 

Ciao


----------



## panjabigator

Hindi:  Main yuddh ka bhagvaan huun.
Punjabi:  Main jang/yudhh da rab haan
Urdu: Main jang ka rab huun.


----------



## Knuð

In Norwegian:

Jeg er krigsguden!

Edit: Sorry, how stupid of me! I didn't notice that another Norwegian already posted here.


----------



## Aldin

In bosnian/croatian/serbian

*Ja sam Bog rata.*


----------



## 地獄の森_jigoku_no_mori

In French, if you are a female, you'd say, "Je suis la diesse de la geurre!"


----------



## Sai1000

Well in mandarin it would sound like "Whoa shei dai juen de zhen"


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:
 Ja sam Bog rata (Ја сам Бог рата).


----------



## vince

地獄の森_jigoku_no_mori said:
			
		

> In French, if you are a female, you'd say, "Je suis la diesse de la geurre!"



déesse, no? or is "diesse" how it is pronounced in Québec/Acadie?


----------



## Tisia

A God of war and has worshipers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?

*Persian:*
*من خداي جنگم *(man khodaye jangam).

*Kurdish:*
*من خواي شه رم* (men khwai sharem).

*Finnish:*
Olen sodan Jumala.

Against all the Gods and Lords of War
Tisia


----------



## Andrutzu

Romanian:

Sunt zeul războiului! (masc.)
Sunt zeiţa războiului! (fem.)


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:
			
		

> Hindi: Main yuddh ka bhagvaan huun.
> Punjabi: Main jang/yudhh da rab haan
> Urdu: Main jang ka rab huun.


Transliterations:

*Hindi:*

मैं युद्ध का भगवान् हूँ
(Mai yuddh kaa bhagvaan hoon)

*Urdu:*

ﮟﻭﮩ ﺏﺮ ﺎﮐ ﮓﻧﺠ ﮯﻤ
(Mai jang kaa rab hoon)

I don't know the Gurmukhi script for Punjabi


----------



## panjabigator

ਮੈਂ ਜਂਗ/ਯੁਧ੍ਧ ਦਾ ਰੱਬ ਹਾਂ

btw...the Urdu has been appearing backwords for me....!


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:
			
		

> ਮੈਂ ਜਂਗ/ਯੁਧ੍ਧ ਦਾ ਰੱਬ ਹਾਂ
> 
> btw...the Urdu has been appearing backwords for me....!


oh that's strange. I tell you what, i'll attach a screen shot of what i see. Then you can tell me if that's what you see too..

(click on the image)


----------



## panjabigator

nope...the letters are all reversed for me.  Btw...wouldnt rabb get a tashdiid on it?  It does in Punjabi.


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:
			
		

> nope...the letters are all reversed for me. Btw...wouldnt rabb get a tashdiid on it? It does in Punjabi.


what??  even in the attached picture??

will you do a petit favour - could you take a screen shot of that bit and attach it (like I did)

Anyway, the tashdeed on the rab - is it really necessary? I don't think it is.
(and what do you mean "even in Punjabi" - Punjabi is written in the Gurmukhi script isn't it?)


----------



## panjabigator

Sorry, I was able to read your's fine...it was correct.
I guess in the Punjabi pronounciation of Rab it would get one.  In Gurmukhi, there are no half letters, but if you need to double a sound, you use a "comma" looking symble which functions just like a tashdeed and it is called "addhak" for more.


----------



## 地獄の森_jigoku_no_mori

> déesse, no? or is "diesse" how it is pronounced in Québec/Acadie?


 
lol! *smacks self in the head* you're right! thank you for correcting me 
It's spelled the same in all French.


----------



## panjabigator

How do I get my attachment to be small enough?


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:
			
		

> Sorry, I was able to read your's fine...it was correct.
> I guess in the Punjabi pronounciation of Rab it would get one. In Gurmukhi, there are no half letters, but if you need to double a sound, you use a "comma" looking symble which functions just like a tashdeed and it is called "addhak" for more.


Oh i see.
To be honest, I don't think it is necessary because the "b" is the last letter of the word (rab) and tashdeeds are only really ever needed when you need to double a letter in the _middle _of a word. For example "Allah" - the laam would have a tashdeed.


----------



## optimistique

KingSix said:
			
		

> Dutch: Ik ben de God der oorlog.



"Oorlog" is not feminine, but masculine so if you would like to use the genitive it's: "_Ik ben de god *des* *oorlogs*."

_However, in normal Dutch I would say: "_Ik ben de god van de oorlog_". Or maybe: "_Ik ben de oorlogsgod"._


----------



## avalon2004

In Modern Greek it is *"είμαι ο θεός (του) πολέμου"*, or if you wanted to sound more poetical *ο θεός του πολέμου είμ΄εγώ *or even* του πολέμου ο θεός είμαι εγώ*


----------



## badgrammar

TommyilRomano said:
			
		

> Let's start ............. now.



Yes, but you never gave us the Turkish version!

Let's see.  If God = tanri, war  = sava$(sorry, don't have character) and the ending "-eyim" is "I am", maybe something similar to: 

sava$i tanriyeyim? tanriyim? 

Something is not right, please correct me!


----------



## macta123

In Hindi
Mein Yudh ka devta hoon

But I don't think any of such kind exist in Indian mythology


----------



## linguist786

macta123 said:
			
		

> In Hindi
> Mein Yudh ka devta hoon
> 
> But I don't think any of such kind exist in Indian mythology


Hindi was already done here and here. Any comments?


----------



## YoshiYuki

地獄の森_jigoku_no_mori said:
			
		

> In French, if you are a female, you'd say, "Je suis la *diesse *de la geurre!"



Déesse ^^


----------



## ukuca

In turkish -Ben savaş tanrısıyım. or -Savaş tanrısı benim.
the difference between these sentences lies in the stress.
In the first sentence one stresses "savaş tanrısıyım", in the second "benim"


----------



## TommyilRomano

badgrammar said:
			
		

> Yes, but you never gave us the Turkish version!
> 
> Let's see. If God = tanri, war = sava$(sorry, don't have character) and the ending "-eyim" is "I am", maybe something similar to:
> 
> sava$i tanriyeyim? tanriyim?
> 
> Something is not right, please correct me!


 
Ummm... I am not Turkish.


----------



## ravidayalkumar

In india - Tamil Language: Nandhan Por Kadavul
....................................I am the War God....


----------



## bb3ca201

Weird thread, but...OK, here's my two cents (**Scottish Gaelic**)

Is mise Dia a' chogaidh (more usual, because it's probably God talking 
OR 'Se Dia a' chogaidh a th'annam (better for humans, I would say)

That was kind of fun...


----------

